# Forum About Russia Russian Movies  Russian TV Series

## Artesh

سلام دوستان شمالی من !!! 
از شما درخواستی دارم ! 
تعدادی سریال خوب روسی (ترجیحاً با زیر نویس) به من معرفی کنید . 
با تشکر . 
Hi my Northern Friends ... 
i want you to id me some good Russian / Soviet TV Series . 
i have no Experince with Series. 
Thank You .

----------

